

Ask HN: YC alumni to email? - coryl

Dear YC friends,
I've read that its a good idea to contact YC alumni regarding their helpfulness in application and interviews. I was wondering if any alumni here would be so kind as to look over our application.<p>I tried googling individual companies and investigating their blogs/etc to find their contact info, but its pretty inefficient.<p>We just need someone with fresh eyes and experience to look it over. Your help is appreciated, feel free to contact me at coryliu[at]gmail or post your email here and I can get to you.<p>Thanks guys!
======
lsc
I have no idea if it will help you, but if you want to meet YC guys, show up
at the hacker dojo in mountain view. see <http://hackerdojo.pbworks.com/> \-
plenty of them around.

~~~
coryl
Good suggestion, but I'm not in California so no dice for now. Thanks though!

------
thomaspun
You checked their twitter accounts?

